# υποτακτική μετά από ορισμένους συνδέσμους («να», «πριν» κτλ)



## διαφορετικός

Ξέρω ότι γενικά η υποτακτική χρησιμοποιείτε ...

για ενέργειες που είναι ενδεχόμενες ή επιθυμητές - ο ομιλητής δεν εκφράσει αν είναι πραγματικές
μετά από ορισμένους συνδέσμους (να, αν, όταν, αφού, αν και, για να, πριν, προτού, μόλις)
(με πληροφορείτε αν είναι λάθος ή αν λείπουν κριτήρια, παρακαλώ).

Δεν ξέρω το εξής:

Είναι *υποχρεωτικό* να χρησιμοποιούμε την υποτακτική μετά από ορισμένους συνδέσμους αν η σχετική ενέργεια εκφράζεται ως πραγματική (και όχι μόνο ενδεχόμενη); (Υποθέτω κυρίως μετά από το «να», αλλά ίσως επίσης άλλους συνδέσμους.)
*Πρέπει* να χρησιμοποιούμε την υποτακτική για «ενδεχόμενες» ενέργειες αν δεν υπάρχει ένας από τους παραπάνω συνδέσμους;


----------



## Perseas

Κάποιες πληροφορίες ακόμη:

Η υποτακτική συνοδεύεται από τα μόρια *ας, να*. Π.χ. Θέλω *να* κοιμηθώ. *Ας* πάμε επιτέλους διακοπές!
Συναντάται μόνο στους *τρεις *χρόνους (*ενεστώτα, αόριστο, παρακείμενο*).Π.χ. να διαβάζω/να διαβάσω/να έχω διαβάσει. [Η οριστική αντίθετα συναντάται σε όλους τους χρόνους]

Παίρνει *άρνηση μη(ν)*. Π.χ. Προτιμώ *να μη* βγω έξω. [Η οριστική όμως παίρνει άρνηση δε(ν): δεν παίζω]


Η υποτακτική συνήθως εκφράζει το ενδεχόμενο, το επιθυμητό, αλλά και προτροπή, παραχώρηση, ευχή, το δυνατό, απορία, το πιθανό, προσταγή ή απαγόρευση.

1. το ενδεχόμενο: Ίσως *να πάμε* εκδρομή.
2. το επιθυμητό: *Ας φτάσουμε* πρώτα και μετά βλέπουμε.
3. προτροπή: *Ας φύγουμε* γρήγορα.
4. παραχώρηση: Εντάξει, *ας έρθει* κι αυτός μαζί μας.
5. ευχή: *Να είστε* πάντα καλά.
6. το δυνατό: Εκεί *να δεις* τι έγινε! (μπορούσες να δεις...)
7. απορία: Πού *να* *πάμε*;
8. το πιθανό: Πιθανόν *να φύγουμε* αύριο.
9. προσταγή ή απαγόρευση: *Να μην* το *ξανακάνεις *αυτό!




διαφορετικός said:


> Είναι *υποχρεωτικό* να χρησιμοποιούμε την υποτακτική μετά από ορισμένους συνδέσμους αν η σχετική ενέργεια εκφράζεται ως πραγματική (και όχι μόνο ενδεχόμενη); (Υποθέτω κυρίως μετά από το «να», αλλά ίσως επίσης άλλους συνδέσμους.)
> *Πρέπει* να χρησιμοποιούμε την υποτακτική για «ενδεχόμενες» ενέργειες αν δεν υπάρχει ένας από τους παραπάνω συνδέσμους;


Νομίζω ότι βοηθάει το ότι στα νέα ελληνικά οι τύποι των ρημάτων στην οριστική και στην υποτακτική είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιοι, δεν χρειάζεται δηλαδή να αναρωτιέσαι «ποιον τύπο πρέπει να βάλω τώρα;». Π.χ. οριστική --> _το παιδί παίζ*ει *έξω_, υποτακτική--> _το παιδί *ας* παίζ*ει* έξω_. Στα αρχαία ελληνικά όμως είναι: οριστική --> _παίζ*ει*_, υποτακτική:_ παίζ*ῃ*_, είναι επομένως μορφολογικά διαφορετικοί τύποι. Οι εγκλίσεις φανερώνουν απλά την ψυχική διάθεση του ομιλητή, ο οποίος παρουσιάζει  αυτό που σημαίνει το ρήμα ως κάτι πραγματικό (οριστική), ως κάτι ενδεχόμενο ή επιθυμητό (υποτακτική) ή ως προσταγή (προστακτική). 

Ίσως όμως εννοείς, αν είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση των μορίων *να* και *ας*, όταν ο ομιλητής θέλει π.χ. να εκφράσει επιθυμία ή το ενδεχόμενο. Τότε η απάντηση είναι «κατά κανόνα ναι». Ας χρησιμοποιήσω μερικά από τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα:
8. το πιθανό: _Πιθανόν *να φύγουμε* αύριο_. [Αν αφαιρέσουμε το *να*, τότε υπάρχει λάθος]
 5. ευχή: _*Να είστε* πάντα καλά_. [Ισχύει το ίδιο]
2. το επιθυμητό: _*Ας φτάσουμε* πρώτα και μετά βλέπουμε_. [Εδώ θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε επίσης «φτάνουμε πρώτα και μετά βλέπουμε», αλλά αυτό δεν εφαρμόζεται πάντα]
1. το ενδεχόμενο: Ίσως *να πάμε* εκδρομή. [Όταν υπάρχει το επίρρημα *ίσως*, τότε το *να* μπορεί να παραλείπεται, επομένως θα μορούσαμε να πούμε «ίσως πάμε εκδρομή»]

Επειδή αναφέρθηκες και σε κάποιους χρονικούς συνδέσμους, οι περισσότεροι δεν ακολουθούνται από το μόριο *να*:
_μόλις γυρίσω
πριν (να) φύγω
προτού (να) ξημερώσει
μόλις γυρίσουμε_
_όταν μεγαλώσω_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για τόση προσπάθεια, Perseas.

Θα έπρεπε να διακρίνω τα μόρια (να, ας) από τους συνδέσμους. Έτσι κι αλλιώς πιθανόν η ερώτηση μου παραμείνει δύσκολη να καταλάβεις / καταλάβετε. θα προσπαθώ να την εξηγήσω ή λύσω με παραδείγματα. Ποιες πρότασεις είναι σωστές, ποιες λάθος;

Before I departed, I ate some bread:
Πριν έφυγα, έφαγα λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» χωρίς υποτακτική)
Πριν (να) φύγω, έφαγα λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» με υποτακτική)

Before I depart, I will eat some bread:
Πριν φεύγω, θα φάω λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» χωρίς υποτακτική)
Πριν (να) φύγω, θα φάω λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» με υποτακτική)

It is possible that I took the wrong key:
Είναι δυνατό ότι πήρα το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο χωρίς υποτακτική)

Είναι δυνατό να πήρα το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο και μόριο χωρίς υποτακτική)
Είναι δυνατό να έχω πάρει (ως υποτακτική) το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο και μόριο με υποτακτική)

It is important that you take this key now:
Είναι σημαντικό που τώρα παίρνεις αυτό το κλειδί.
Είναι σημαντικό που τώρα πάρεις αυτό το κλειδί.

Είναι σημαντικό να τώρα παίρνεις αυτό το κλειδί.
Είναι σημαντικό να τώρα πάρεις αυτό το κλειδί.


----------



## Perseas

Παρακαλώ! Οι ερωτήσεις που θέτεις είναι πολύ «ψαγμένες», όπως λέμε, δεν αφορούν δηλαδή σε θέματα εύκολα που αντιμετωπίζουμε συνήθως.  Μπράβο!
Νομίζω, κατάλαβα την απορία σου. Επειδή έχω λίγο χρόνο τώρα, θα σημειώσω μόνο αν είναι σωστές ή λάθος. Περισσότερες εξηγήσεις θα μπορέσω ίσως να δώσω από αύριο.
Μία πληροφορία ακόμη για την υποτακτική: εκφράζει κάτι που περιμένουμε ή επιθυμούμε να γίνει και επομένως αναφέρεται στο μέλλον, όχι στο παρελθόν.
Π.χ. _Μπορεί να έρθω αύριο_ (υποτακτική) = ίσως, πιθανόν να έρθω
Υπάρχει όμως και μία εξαίρεση. Π.χ. _Πριν φύγω, έφαγα λίγο ψωμί. _




Before I departed, I ate some bread:
Πριν έφυγα, έφαγα λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» χωρίς υποτακτική)
Πριν (να) φύγω, έφαγα λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» με υποτακτική)

Before I depart, I will eat some bread:
Πριν φεύγω, θα φάω λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» χωρίς υποτακτική)
Πριν (να) φύγω, θα φάω λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» με υποτακτική)

It is possible that I took the wrong key:
Είναι δυνατό ότι πήρα το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο χωρίς υποτακτική)

Είναι δυνατό να πήρα το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο και μόριο χωρίς υποτακτική)
Είναι δυνατό να έχω πάρει (ως υποτακτική) το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο και μόριο με υποτακτική) [Αντί για το «είναι δυνατό», μπορείς να βάλεις και το «μπορεί»]

It is important that you take this key now:
Είναι σημαντικό που τώρα παίρνεις αυτό το κλειδί.
Είναι σημαντικό που τώρα πάρεις αυτό το κλειδί.

Είναι σημαντικό να τώρα παίρνεις αυτό το κλειδί.
Είναι σημαντικό να πάρεις τώρα αυτό το κλειδί.


Περισσότερα από αύριο, εκτός αν με προλάβει κάποιο άλλο μέλος του φόρουμ.


----------



## Perseas

Perseas said:


> Before I departed, I ate some bread:
> Πριν έφυγα, έφαγα λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» χωρίς υποτακτική)
> Πριν (να) φύγω, έφαγα λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» με υποτακτική)
> 
> 
> Before I depart, I will eat some bread:
> Πριν φεύγω, θα φάω λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» χωρίς υποτακτική) (θεωρώ ότι το «φεύγω» είναι σε υποτακτική ενεστώτα)
> 
> Πριν (να) φύγω, θα φάω λίγο ψωμί. («πριν» με υποτακτική)



_πριν_ _(να)_ + οριστική αορίστου (π.χ. πριν έφυγα, πριν μίλησα, πριν έπαιξα κλπ.) 
_πριν_ _(να)_ + υποτακτική αορίστου (π.χ. πριν φύγω, πριν μιλήσω, πριν παίξω κλπ.)
_πριν_ _(να)_ + υποτακτική ενεστώτα (π.χ. πριν φεύγω, πριν μιλάω, πριν παίζω κλπ.) είναι πολύ ασυνήθιστο έως λάθος ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, είδα όμως αυτήν την πρόταση σε ένα βιβλίο γραμματικής: _Πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίζεις τα νοήματά σου, πριν (να) καταφεύγεις σε ωραίες και σπάνιες λέξεις. _Εδώ το «καταφεύγεις» είναι σε υποτακτική ενεστώτα.

Π.χ.(1)_ Πριν *φύγω*, *έφαγα *λίγο λίγο ψωμί_ : εδώ η χρονική πρόταση εκφέρεται σε υποτακτική  (αορίστου), παρότι αναφέρεται σε ένα πραγματικό γεγονός (_έχω ήδη φύγει_), πριν από το οποίο έγινε εκείνο για το οποίο γίνεται λόγος στην κύρια πρόταση. Δηλ. _πρώτα έφαγα λίγο ψωμί και μετά έφυγα_.
                                                                                                                            Π.χ.(2)_ Πριν* φύγω*, *θα φάω λίγο ψωμί* _: εδώ η χρονική πρόταση εκφέρεται σε υποτακτική (αορίστου) και αναφέρεται σε μία πράξη προσδοκώμενη (_δεν έχω φύγει ακόμα_), πριν από την οποία θα γίνει εκείνο για το οποίο γίνεται λόγος στην κύρια πρόταση.  Δηλ. _πρώτα θα φάω λίγο ψωμί και μετά θα φύγω_.



Perseas said:


> It is possible that I took the wrong key:
> Είναι δυνατό ότι πήρα το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο χωρίς υποτακτική)
> 
> Είναι δυνατό να πήρα το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο και μόριο χωρίς υποτακτική)
> Είναι δυνατό να έχω πάρει (ως υποτακτική) το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο και μόριο με υποτακτική) [Αντί για το «είναι δυνατό», μπορείς να βάλεις και το «μπορεί»]


Οι δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις, που εξαρτώνται από ρήματα ή φράσεις όπως_ *μπορεί, είναι δυνατό, ενδέχεται, πρέπει, θέλω, επιθυμώ* _και πολλά πολλά άλλα, είναι *βουλητικές*, εισάγονται με το μόριο_ *να *_και εκφέρονται άλλοτε με *οριστική* και άλλοτε με *υποτακτική*. Δεν εισάγονται με τον ειδικό σύνδεσμο «ότι». Όταν η πράξη αναφέρεται στο *παρελθόν* υπάρχει κατά κανόνα *οριστική*. Νομίζω ότι και τα δύο ρήματα (να πήρα/να έχω πάρει) είναι σε οριστική, η οποία έχει *δυνητική σημασία*.


Perseas said:


> It is important that you take this key now:
> Είναι σημαντικό που τώρα παίρνεις αυτό το κλειδί.
> Είναι σημαντικό που τώρα πάρεις αυτό το κλειδί.
> 
> Είναι σημαντικό να τώρα παίρνεις αυτό το κλειδί.
> Είναι σημαντικό να πάρεις τώρα αυτό το κλειδί.


Οι δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το *που* είναι *ειδικές* (αναφέρομαι στις προτάσεις του παραθέματος), ενώ αυτές που εισάγονται με το *να* είναι *βουλητικές*. Οι *ειδικές* εκφέρονται με *οριστική* και οι *βουλητικές* με *υποτακτική*.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις λεπτομερειακές απαντήσεις, Perseas, και για το κομπλιμέντο.

Έχω προσπαθεί να συνοψίσω, όμως ακόμα δεν είναι δυνατό.



Perseas said:


> Οι δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις, που εξαρτώνται από ρήματα ή φράσεις όπως_ *μπορεί, [...]*_ είναι *βουλητικές*, [...]. Δεν εισάγονται με τον ειδικό σύνδεσμο «ότι».


Μπορούν να εισάγονται με το σύνδεσμο «που»;
Η φράση «Είναι σημαντικό ...» δεν ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία με «μπορεί, [...]»; Γιατί;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορούν να εισάγονται με το σύνδεσμο «που»;
> Η φράση «Είναι σημαντικό ...» δεν ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία με «μπορεί, [...]»; Γιατί;


Από το «μπορεί» εξαρτάται μόνο βουλητική πρόταση: _μπορεί να ..._
Από το «είναι σημαντικό» ειδική ή βουλητική: _είναι σημαντικό που/ είναι σημαντικό (το) ότι ... _*ή*_ είναι σημαντικό να ..._

_Μπορεί να βρέξει.
Είναι σημαντικό που δε δεχθήκαμε γκολ.
Είναι σημαντικό ότι επιτεύχθηκε συμφωνία.
Είναι σημαντικό να σχηματιστεί άμεσα κυβέρνηση._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Perseas.


Perseas said:


> ειδική ή βουλητική


Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, αυτοί οι όροι αναφέρονται σε διαφορετικές σημασίες της πρότασης.

Υποθέσεις:

Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που εισάγεται με «πριν (να)» (ως σύνδεσμος) περιέχει υποτακτική.
κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση περιέχει υποτακτική.
Κάθε ειδική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση περιέχει οριστική.
Κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση εισάγεται με το μόριο «να» (ή «ας»; ) ή «για να».
Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που εισάγεται με ειδικό σύνδεσμο (που, πώς, ότι) είναι βουλητική.
Υπάρχουν ειδικές δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το μόριο «να».

Ερωτήσεις:

Υπάρχει λάθος σε αυτές τις υποθέσεις;
Οι σύνδεσμοι «αν, όταν, αφού, αν και, προτού, μόλις» - αυτοί έχουν παρόμοια θέση όπως «πριν» (σχετικά με τις υποθέσεις); Ή μάλλον όπως «ότι»; Ή μάλλον όπως «να»;


----------



## Perseas

Οι *ειδικές*, οι *βουλητικές* ανήκουν στις ονοματικές προτάσεις (noun phrases), λειτουργούν δηλαδή ως υποκείμενα, αντικείμενα κλπ. Οι *ειδικές* εισάγονται με τους συνδέσμους *ότι, πως* και σπανιότερα με το* που*, ενώ οι *βουλητικές* με το μόριο *να*. Π.χ.

Θέλω *να πιω νερό* --> Η *βουλητική πρόταση* λειτουργεί ως αντικείμενο στο ρήμα της κύριας «θέλω». (I want *to drink water*)
Αυτός είπε *ότι είναι άρρωστος --*> Η *ειδική πρόταση* λειτουργεί ως αντικείμενο στο ρήμα της κύριας «είπε» (He said *that he is ill*)



διαφορετικός said:


> Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, αυτοί οι όροι αναφέρονται σε διαφορετικές σημασίες της πρότασης.
> 
> 
> Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που εισάγεται με «πριν (να)» (ως σύνδεσμος) περιέχει υποτακτική. (Οι προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το πριν(να) είναι χρονικές <temporal clauses>, όχι βουλητικές, και είναι επιρρηματικές <adverbial clauses>)
> 
> κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση περιέχει υποτακτική.
> 
> Κάθε ειδική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση περιέχει οριστική.
> Κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση εισάγεται με το μόριο «να» (ή «ας»; ) ή «για να». (Mε τον σύνδεσμο για να εισάγονται τελικές προτάσεις <final clauses> που είναι επιρρηματικές <adverbial clauses>)
> 
> Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που εισάγεται με ειδικό σύνδεσμο (που, πώς, ότι) είναι βουλητική. (Όπως φαίνεται από τα παραπάνω, οι ειδικές και οι βουλητικές είναι διαφορετικά είδη ονοματικών προτάσεων)
> 
> Υπάρχουν ειδικές δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το μόριο «να». (Φυσικά όχι)
> 
> Ερωτήσεις:
> 
> Υπάρχει λάθος σε αυτές τις υποθέσεις;
> Οι σύνδεσμοι «αν, όταν, αφού, αν και, προτού, μόλις» - αυτοί έχουν παρόμοια θέση όπως «πριν» (σχετικά με τις υποθέσεις); Ή μάλλον όπως «ότι»; Ή μάλλον όπως «να»; (Οι σύνδεσμοι αυτοί εισάγουν διαφορετικά είδη επιρρηματικών προτάσεων. Τα «όταν, αφού, προτού, μόλις» εισάγουν χρονικές προτάσεις. Οι χρονικές μπορεί να εκφέρονται είτε σε οριστική είτε σε υποτακτική. Ο σύνδεσμος «αν» εισάγει υποθετική πρόταση και ο «αν και» εναντιωματική πρόταση.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, Perseas. Σ' ευχαριστώ άλλη φορά για την απάντηση.


Perseas said:


> Οι *ειδικές*, οι *βουλητικές* ανήκουν στις ονοματικές προτάσεις (noun phrases), λειτουργούν δηλαδή ως υποκείμενα, αντικείμενα κλπ. Οι *ειδικές* εισάγονται με τους συνδέσμους *ότι, πως* και σπανιότερα με το* που*, ενώ οι *βουλητικές* με το μόριο *να*. Π.χ.
> 
> Θέλω *να πιω νερό* --> Η *βουλητική πρόταση* λειτουργεί ως αντικείμενο στο ρήμα της κύριας «θέλω». (I want *to drink water*)
> Αυτός είπε *ότι είναι άρρωστος --*> Η *ειδική πρόταση* λειτουργεί ως υποκείμενο στο ρήμα της κύριας «είπε» (He said *that he is ill*)


Βασικά αυτές οι πληροφορίες δεν με εκπλήττουν, αν και περιέχουν ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες που δεν ήξερα. (Στα δύο παραδείγματα δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω αντικείμενο από υποκείμενο, όμως ελπίζω να δεν είναι σημαντικό τώρα.)



Perseas said:


> Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που εισάγεται με «πριν (να)» (ως σύνδεσμος) περιέχει υποτακτική. (Οι προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το πριν(να) είναι χρονικές <temporal clauses>, όχι βουλητικές, και είναι επιρρηματικές <adverbial clauses>)


Δηλαδή δεν περιέχουν υποτακτική; (Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τέτοιο ή αντίθετο συμπέρασμα.)



Perseas said:


> Κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση εισάγεται με το μόριο «να» (ή «ας»; ) ή «για να». (Mε τον σύνδεσμο για να εισάγονται τελικές προτάσεις <final clauses> που είναι επιρρηματικές <adverbial clauses>)


Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση εισάγεται με το μόριο «να» (ή «ας»; ) - σωστό;



Perseas said:


> Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που εισάγεται με ειδικό σύνδεσμο (που, πώς, ότι) είναι βουλητική. (Όπως φαίνεται από τα παραπάνω, οι ειδικές και οι βουλητικές είναι διαφορετικά είδη ονοματικών προτάσεων)


Συγγνόμη! Έχω κάνει γραφικό λάθος ... Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που εισάγεται με ειδικό σύνδεσμο (που, πώς, ότι) είναι ειδική - σωστό;



Perseas said:


> Υπάρχουν ειδικές δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το μόριο «να». (Φυσικά όχι)


Φυσικά; Αυτό το νόμισα επίσης εγώ, αλλά το εξής μοιάζει να δείξει το αντίθετο:


Perseas said:


> Είναι δυνατό να πήρα το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο και μόριο χωρίς υποτακτική)







Perseas said:


> Τα «όταν, αφού, προτού, μόλις» εισάγουν χρονικές προτάσεις. Οι χρονικές μπορεί να εκφέρονται είτε σε οριστική είτε σε υποτακτική.





Perseas said:


> Ο σύνδεσμος «αν» εισάγει υποθετική πρόταση και ο «αν και» εναντιωματική πρόταση.


Ίσως θα κάνω κάποια παραδείγματα με αυτούς ύστερα.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> (Στα δύο παραδείγματα δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω αντικείμενο από υποκείμενο, όμως ελπίζω να δεν είναι σημαντικό τώρα.)


Συγγνώμη, το διόρθωσα, αντικείμενο εννοούσα.




διαφορετικός said:


> Δηλαδή δεν περιέχουν υποτακτική; (Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τέτοιο ή αντίθετο συμπέρασμα.)


Ναι, με το «πριν (να)» υπάρχει υποτακτική.




διαφορετικός said:


> Δηλαδή κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση εισάγεται με το μόριο «να» (ή «ας»; ) - σωστό;


Οι βουλητικές εισάγονται μόνο με το *να*.




διαφορετικός said:


> Συγγνόμη! Έχω κάνει γραφικό λάθος ... Κάθε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που εισάγεται με ειδικό σύνδεσμο (που, πώς, ότι) είναι ειδική - σωστό;


Οι ειδικοί σύνδεσμοι εισάγουν ειδικές προτάσεις, οι χρονικοί σύνδεσμοι εισάγουν χρονικές προτάσεις κλπ. Οι βουλητικές προτάσεις εισάγονται με το* να*.




διαφορετικός said:


> Φυσικά; Αυτό το νόμισα επίσης εγώ, αλλά το εξής μοιάζει να δείξει το αντίθετο:Είναι δυνατό να πήρα το λάθος κλειδί. (ενδεχόμενο και μόριο χωρίς υποτακτική)


Εδώ το «να πήρα το λάθος κλειδί» είναι βουλητική (οι ειδικές δεν εισάγονται με το *να*). Εδώ το «πήρα» είναι σε οριστική, αλλά κατά κανόνα οι βουλητικές προτάσεις εκφέρονται σε υποτακτική.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Εδώ το «πήρα» είναι σε οριστική, αλλά κατά κανόνα οι βουλητικές προτάσεις εκφέρονται σε υποτακτική.


«κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση περιέχει υποτακτική.»
Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις επιτρέπεται να παραβιάσω τον κανόνα;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Όταν η πράξη αναφέρεται στο *παρελθόν* υπάρχει κατά κανόνα *οριστική*.


Καλά, νομίζω ότι αυτός ο κανόνας είναι πιο «δυνατό» από εκείνο παραπάνω.
Λοιπόν ο εξής κανόνας είναι λάθος στο παρελθόν, όμως αλλιώς σωστός:


διαφορετικός said:


> κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση περιέχει υποτακτική.


Σωστό;

Ίσως όχι, γιατί η πρόταση δεν είναι βουλητική, αλλά δυνητική:


Perseas said:


> Νομίζω ότι και τα δύο ρήματα (να πήρα/να έχω πάρει) είναι σε οριστική, η οποία έχει *δυνητική σημασία*.



Υπόθεση:
Κάθε δυνητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση εισάγεται με «να» και περιέχει οριστική.

Πιθανώς είναι λάθος. Μάλλον ...
Κάθε δυνητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση περιέχει οριστική.
Επιτρέπεται να μια δυνητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση εισάγεται με «να».

Πώς το βρίσκεις αυτό, Perseas ;


----------



## Perseas

Οι βουλητικές προτάσεις - όπως οι ειδικές, οι πλάγιες ερωτηματικές κλπ. -είναι είδoς *ονοματικών προτάσεων*. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι συντακτικά λειτουργούν ως υποκείμενα, αντικείμενα κλπ. στο ρήμα της κύριας πρότασης. Στα γερμανικά αντίστοιχα τέτοιες προτάσεις είναι όσες εισάγονται με τα dass, ob κλπ. Π.χ. Es freut uns sehr, dass ihr hier seid. Η πρόταση που εισάγεται με το dass είναι υποκείμενο. Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν οι *επιρρηματικές προτάσεις*, που λειτουργούν ως επιρρηματικοί προσδιορισμοί. Επιρρηματκές προτάσεις είναι οι χρονικές, οι τελικές, οι αιτιολογικές (Temporalsätze, Finalsätze, Kausalsätze ) κλπ.

Δυνητική πρόταση δεν υπάρχει, πρόταση με δυνητική σημασία όμως υπάρχει (δυνητική < δύναμαι = μπορώ). Η δυνητική είναι μία από τις σημασίες της υποτακτικής (δυνητική υποτακτική --> _βλ. # 2, 6. το δυνατό: Εκεί *να δεις* τι έγινε!_ ). Υπάρχει όμως και η δυνητική οριστική: _*θα είχα χάσει* το δρόμο χωρίς εσένα._

Οι βουλητικές προτάσεις εκφέρονται κατά κανόνα σε υποτακτική, η οποία είναι η κύρια πτώση των προτάσεων επιθυμίας (βούλομαι=επιθυμώ, θέλω). Κάποιες φορές όμως εκφέρονται, όπως είδαμε, και σε οριστική παρατατικού, αορίστου ή υπερσυντέλικου. Π.χ. _Θα ήθελα να είχα (να έχω) ένα καλύτερο σπίτι. _(Εδώ εκφράζεται μία ευχή απραγματοποίητη, ένας πόθος)
_Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ξέχασες τα γενέθλιά μου. _(Εδώ το νόημα της βουλητικής πρότασης αναφέρεται στο παρελθόν)
_Πρέπει/μπορεί να ταξίδεψε με το αεροπλάνο. _(= Ίσως να ταξίδεψε με το αεροπλάνο --> Vielleicht ist er mit dem Flugzeug gereist)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.

Δηλαδή κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση περιέχει υποτακτική, εκτός αν αναφέρεται στο παρελθόν (οριστική) ή εκφράζει κάτι απραγματοποίητο («θα» + παρατατικός).


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> 1. Δηλαδή κάθε βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση περιέχει υποτακτική,
> 2. εκτός αν αναφέρεται στο παρελθόν (οριστική)  ή
> 3. εκφράζει κάτι απραγματοποίητο («να» + παρατατικός ή αόριστος ή υπερσυντέλικος).  -->


_--> 3.
Στις παρακάτω προτάσεις, στις οποίες εκφράζεται απραγματοποίητη επιθυμία, το ρήμα της βουλητικής μπορεί να είναι είτε σε οριστική παρελθοντικού χρόνου είτε σε υποτακτική ενεστώτα.
Θα ήθελα να είχα ένα καλύτερο σπίτι.
Θα ήθελα να έχω ένα καλύτερο σπίτι._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση και ολοκλήρωση.

Λοιπόν το πρώτο εξής παράδειγμα είναι σωστό, ενώ το δεύτερο είναι λάθος:
1. Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω αυτό το ψωμί.
2. Θα ήθελα να αγοράζω αυτό το ψωμί.

Τώρα θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με τους χρονικούς συνδέσμους «όταν, αφού, προτού, μόλις».


Perseas said:


> εισάγουν χρονικές προτάσεις. Οι χρονικές μπορεί να εκφέρονται είτε σε οριστική είτε σε υποτακτική.


θα προσπαθώ να κατασκευάσω αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα:

Πρέπει να πληρώσω 2 ευρώ όταν αγοράσω αυτό το ψωμί. (ενεστώτας, λοιπόν υποτακτική; )

Έπρεπε να πλήρωσα 2 ευρώ όταν αγόρασα αυτό το ψωμί. (παρελθόν, λοιπόν οριστική; )
Υποθέτω ότι είναι δυνατό να αντικαταστήσω «όταν» στα παραδείγματα με «αφού», «προτού» ή «μόλις».

Καταλήγω στο «αν».
Υποθέτω ότι επιτρέπεται επίσης να αντικαταστήσω «όταν» στα παραδείγματα παραπάνω με «αν».

Υπάρχει λάθος στα παραδείγματα και στις υποθέσεις παραπάνω; Ή είναι σωστά;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Λοιπόν το πρώτο εξής παράδειγμα είναι σωστό, ενώ το δεύτερο είναι λάθος:
> 1. Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω αυτό το ψωμί.
> 2. Θα ήθελα να αγοράζω αυτό το ψωμί.


Το πρωτο είναι σωστό σίγουρα, ενώ και το δεύτερο γραμματικά το θεωρώ σωστό. Η χρήση του ενεστώτα «αγοράζω» δείχνει διάρκεια, συνέχεια. (Ich möchte, dass ich immer dieses Brot kaufe).



διαφορετικός said:


> Τώρα θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με τους χρονικούς συνδέσμους «όταν, αφού, προτού, μόλις».
> 
> θα προσπαθώ να κατασκευάσω αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα:
> 
> Πρέπει να πληρώσω 2 ευρώ όταν αγοράσω αυτό το ψωμί. (ενεστώτας, λοιπόν υποτακτική; ) Το «πρέπει» είναι στον ενεστώτα, αλλά γενικά στην πρόταση υπάρχει μελλοντική σημασία.
> 
> Έπρεπε να πληρώσω 2 ευρώ όταν αγόρασα αυτό το ψωμί. (παρελθόν, λοιπόν οριστική; )
> Υποθέτω ότι είναι δυνατό να αντικαταστήσω «όταν» στα παραδείγματα με «αφού», «προτού» ή «μόλις».


Τα «αφού», «προτού», «μόλις» και «όταν» δεν έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια σημασία. Ωστόσο γενικά, μπορείς να πεις «αφού αγοράσω/αγόρασα», «μόλις αγοράσω/αγόρασα», «προτού (να) αγοράσω».



διαφορετικός said:


> Καταλήγω στο «αν».
> Υποθέτω ότι επιτρέπεται επίσης να αντικαταστήσω «όταν» στα παραδείγματα παραπάνω με «αν».


Μπορείς να βάλεις το «αν», αλλά το «αν» είναι καθαρά υποθετικός σύνδεσμος, ενώ το «όταν» είναι χρονικός ή χρονικοϋποθετικός.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, Perseas, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.



Perseas said:


> και το δεύτερο γραμματικά το θεωρώ σωστό.


Εντάξει, όμως δεν ήθελα να εκφράσω (έκφρασα; ) διάρκεια.



Perseas said:


> Τα «αφού», «προτού», «μόλις» και «όταν» δεν έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια σημασία.





Perseas said:


> [...] αλλά το «αν» είναι καθαρά υποθετικός σύνδεσμος, ενώ το «όταν» είναι [...]


Εντάξει, όμως εδώ μόνο ενδιαφέρθηκα για τη γραμματική (χρησιμοποιείται υποτακτική ή όχι).

Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω:


Perseas said:


> «Έπρεπε να πληρώσω 2 ευρώ»


Εδώ δεν ισχύει ο κανόνας «παρελθόν, λοιπόν οριστική»; Δεν είναι μια βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Εντάξει, όμως δεν ήθελα να εκφράσω (έκφρασα; ) διάρκεια.


Και τα δύο είναι σωστά:
1.Θέλω να αγοράσω (τώρα)
2.Θέλω να αγοράζω (για πάντα, διαρκώς)
Αν δε θέλεις να εκφράσεις διάρκεια, τότε χρησιμοποιείς το 1.



διαφορετικός said:


> Εντάξει, όμως εδώ μόνο ενδιαφέρθηκα για τη γραμματική (χρησιμοποιείται υποτακτική ή όχι).


Οι τύποι _όταν/προτού/μόλις/αφού αγοράσω_ είναι υποτακτική.



διαφορετικός said:


> Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω:
> 
> 
> 
> «Έπρεπε να πληρώσω 2 ευρώ»
> 
> 
> 
> Εδώ δεν ισχύει ο κανόνας «παρελθόν, λοιπόν οριστική»; Δεν είναι μια βουλητική δευτερεύουσα πρόταση;
Click to expand...

Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να διατυπώσουμε κάπως έτσι τον κανόνα:
1.Οι βουλητικές προτάσεις εκφέρονται κανονικά σε *υποτακτική* ενεστώτα, αορίστου και σπανιότερα παρακειμένου.

2.Ορισμένες φορές όμως μπορούν να εκφέρονται σε *οριστική* παρελθοντικού χρόνου:
α) όταν εκφράζεται επιθυμία απραγματοποίητη (συνήθως οριστική παρατατικού και σπανιότερα υπερσυντέλικου). Πχ. _Θα ήθελα να έτρωγα τώρα πατάτες τηγανητές. _(Πάντως σωστό είναι και το:_ Θα ήθελα να φάω τώρα πατάτες τηγανητές_)_.
_
β) όταν το νόημα της βουλητικής πρότασης αναφέρεται στο παρελθόν_. _
Στα παραδείγματα που βλέπω σε ένα βιβλίο γραμματικής, κάποια από τα ρήματα από τα οποία εξαρτάται η βουλητική πρόταση είναι τα εξής:_ (δε) γίνεται, (δεν) μπορεί, (δεν) αποκλείεται, είναι απίστευτο, (δεν) είναι παράξενο. _Βλέπω ότι στις περιπτώσεις αυτές το νόημα της βουλητικής εκφράζει μία σκέψη ή κάποια έκπληξη ή κάποια αβεβαιότητα. Πχ.
_Δεν μπορεί να κοιμήθηκες τόσες ώρες! (Ιt's unbelievable,) you can't have slept so many hours!
Μπορεί να αντέγραψε, γι' αυτό έγραψε τόσο καλά. He must have cribbed, that's why he wrote so well in the exams.
Δε γίνεται να απέτυχες στις εξετάσεις! (Ιt's unbelievable,) you can't have failed in the exams!
Είναι απίστευτο να έχεις κάνει τέτοιο λάθος! It's unbelievable that you have made such a mistake!_

Το «έπρεπε να πληρώσω 2 ευρώ, όταν αγόρασα αυτό το ψωμί»  σημαίνει "I should have paid 2 €, when I bought this bread"_. _Νομίζω ότι αυτό θα ήθελες να εκφράσεις. To «έπρεπε να είχα πληρώσει 2 ευρώ,...» είναι και αυτό σωστό και έχει την ίδια σημασία. Το «έπρεπε να πλήρωσα» είναι λάθος.
Η βουλητική στο «πρέπει να πλήρωσα 2 ευρώ, ... » αναφέρεται επίσης στο παρελθόν, αλλά εδώ σημαίνει "I 'm not sure, I must have paid 2 €, ...".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> "I should have paid 2 €, when I bought this bread"_. _Νομίζω ότι αυτό θα ήθελες να εκφράσεις.


Ήθελα να εκφράσω: "I had to pay 2 euros when I bought this bread." (And I did pay.) Είναι δυνατό να εκφράζουμε αυτό με «πρέπει» ή «έπρεπε»; Και χρειάζεται υποτακτική - ή οριστική;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Ήθελα να εκφράσω: "I had to pay 2 euros when I bought this bread." (And I did pay.) Είναι δυνατό να εκφράζουμε αυτό με «πρέπει» ή «έπρεπε»; Και χρειάζεται υποτακτική - ή οριστική;


_Έπρεπε να πληρώσω και πλήρωσα. _(Εσύ γι' αυτό ενδιαφέρεσαι)
_ή Έπρεπε να πληρώσω και δεν πλήρωσα
_
Το «πρέπει να πλήρωσα» εκφράζει αβεβαιότητα: _δεν είμαι σίγουρος, μάλλον πλήρωσα 2 ευρώ (I must have paid)_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.

Θα συνεχίζω τη συζήτηση το νωρίτερο αύριο.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Προσπαθώ να δοκιμάσω την υπόθεση «όταν, αφού, προτού, μόλις: παρελθόν => οριστική, αλλιώς => υποτακτική», ψάχνοντας για παραδείγματα που δείχνουν το αντίθετο. ... Αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν.

Το ίδιο ισχύει για το «αν».

Τώρα κάποια παραδείγματα με «αν και»:

Είμαι κουρασμένος αν και κοιμήθηκα καλά.
Διαβάζω το κείμενο αν και ο γείτονας μου παίζει μουσική.
Διάβασα το κείμενο αν και ο γείτονας μου έπαιξα μουσική.
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο παράδειγμα με «αν και» και υποτακτική;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Προσπαθώ να δοκιμάσω την υπόθεση «όταν, αφού, προτού, μόλις: παρελθόν => οριστική, αλλιώς => υποτακτική», ψάχνοντας για παραδείγματα που δείχνουν το αντίθετο. ... Αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν.


Για το «προτού»: μπορούμε να πούμε μόνο «προτού (να) φύγω».
«προτού έφυγα» 



διαφορετικός said:


> Τώρα κάποια παραδείγματα με «αν και»:
> 
> Είμαι κουρασμένος αν και κοιμήθηκα καλά.
> Διαβάζω το κείμενο αν και ο γείτονας μου παίζει μουσική. (Εδώ υπάρχει υποτακτική)
> 
> Διάβασα το κείμενο αν και ο γείτονας μου έπαιξε (ή καλύτερα _έπαιζε_) μουσική.
> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο παράδειγμα με «αν και» και υποτακτική;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.



Perseas said:


> μπορούμε να πούμε μόνο «προτού (να) φύγω»


Λοιπόν «προτού» ανήκει στη ίδια κατηγορία με «πριν», υποθέτω. Υπάρχουν άλλες λέξεις που του ανήκουν επιπλέον; (Συνδέσμους που εισάγουν μόνο δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις με υποτακτική)



Perseas said:


> Διαβάζω το κείμενο αν και ο γείτονας μου παίζει μουσική. (Εδώ υπάρχει υποτακτική)


Ενδιαφέρον. Άλλα μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να κατασκευάσουμε καλό παράδειγμα με υποτακτική αορίστου. Ωστόσο ίσως το εξής:
«Αν και ανέβω στο τρένο, η αδελφή μου μένει έξω.» (Νομίζω ότι αυτό μπορεί να γραφτεί μόνο σε ένα μυθιστόρημα ή παρόμοιο κείμενο.)


----------



## Perseas

Στο «αν και ο γείτονάς μου παίζει μουσική» έχεις μάλλον δίκιο, το «παίζει» είναι οριστική. Το ότι «ο γείτονας παίζει μουσική» είναι μία πραγματικότητα και το ρήμα θα έπαιρνε άρνηση «δεν» (δεν παίζει).



διαφορετικός said:


> Ενδιαφέρον. Άλλα μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να κατασκευάσουμε καλό παράδειγμα με υποτακτική αορίστου. Ωστόσο ίσως το εξής:
> «Αν και ανέβω στο τρένο, η αδελφή μου μένει έξω.» (Νομίζω ότι αυτό μπορεί να γραφτεί μόνο σε ένα μυθιστόρημα ή παρόμοιο κείμενο.)


Μπορούμε να πούμε _αν κι (εγώ) θα ανέβω, αν κι (εγώ) ανέβηκα, αν κι (εγώ) έχω ανέβει. _Το _αν και ανέβω_ δεν είναι σωστό.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Λοιπόν θα ήταν σωστό το εξής;
«Αν και ανεβαίνω στο τρένο, η αδελφή μου μένει έξω.»


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Λοιπόν θα ήταν σωστό το εξής;
> «Αν και (εγώ) ανεβαίνω στο τρένο, η αδελφή μου μένει έξω.»


Σωστό είναι, ξέχασα να το γράψω πιο πάνω.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Perseas.

Η πρόταση είναι πιο συνήθης / κανονική με το «εγώ»;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Ευχαριστώ, Perseas.
> 
> Η πρόταση είναι πιο συνήθης / κανονική με το «εγώ»;


Νομίζω ναι. Για λόγους ρυθμού στο λόγο: εγώ *≠* η αδερφή μου.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση.

Σχεδόν όλο είναι σαφές, αλλά πρέπει να ασχοληθεί με το «παρελθόν, λοιπόν οριστική», γιατί ακόμη δεν είναι σαφές για μένα.


Perseas said:


> Είναι δυνατό να πήρα το λάθος κλειδί. ...





διαφορετικός said:


> Έπρεπε να πλήρωσα 2 ευρώ





Perseas said:


> ... 2.Ορισμένες φορές όμως μπορούν να εκφέρονται σε *οριστική* παρελθοντικού χρόνου:
> _..._
> β) όταν το νόημα της βουλητικής πρότασης αναφέρεται στο παρελθόν_. _
> Στα παραδείγματα που βλέπω σε ένα βιβλίο γραμματικής, κάποια από τα ρήματα από τα οποία εξαρτάται η βουλητική πρόταση είναι τα εξής:_ (δε) γίνεται, (δεν) μπορεί, (δεν) αποκλείεται, είναι απίστευτο, (δεν) είναι παράξενο. _Βλέπω ότι στις περιπτώσεις αυτές το νόημα της βουλητικής εκφράζει μία σκέψη ή κάποια έκπληξη ή κάποια αβεβαιότητα.


Υποθέτω ότι αυτές οι εκφράσεις «2.β)» σημαίνουν ότι δεν γνωρίζεται αν κάτι συμβεί ή όχι. (Αν «κάτι» συνέβηκε στο παρελθόν, τώρα γνωρίζεται ...)

Λοιπόν, Perseas, νομίζεις πώς εκτός αυτών των περιπτώσεων δεν επιτρέπεται η (παρελθοντική) οριστική;

Αλλά σε όλες περιπτώσεις «2.β)» επιτρέπεται η υποτακτική;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Κάποιες προτάσεις ως παραδείγματα για το τελευταίο μήνυμά μου:

It is possible that I lost the key yesterday.

Μπορεί να έχασα το κλειδί χθες.
Μπορεί να χάσω το κλειδί χθες.
Σημαίνουν και τα δύο το ίδιο και είναι σωστά;

I forgot to take the key.

Ξέχασα να πάρω το κλειδί.
Ξέχασα να πήρα το κλειδί. (Αυτό είναι λάθος; )

Υποθέτω ότι αν έχει infinitive στα αγγλικά γενικά δεν επιτρέπεται οριστική.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Κάποιες προτάσεις ως παραδείγματα για το τελευταίο μήνυμά μου:
> 
> It is possible that I lost the key yesterday.
> 
> Μπορεί να έχασα το κλειδί χθες.
> Μπορεί να χάσω το κλειδί χθες.
> Σημαίνουν και τα δύο το ίδιο και είναι σωστά;


Το πρώτο είναι πολύ σωστό.
Το «Μπορεί να χάσω το κλειδί» αναφέρεται στο μέλλον (It's possible/I may lose), έτσι το «χθές» δεν ταιριάζει.
Το «Μπορεί να χάσω το κλειδί αύριο» γραμματικά είναι σωστό.


διαφορετικός said:


> I forgot to take the key.
> 
> Ξέχασα να πάρω το κλειδί.
> Ξέχασα να πήρα το κλειδί. (Αυτό είναι λάθος; )
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι αν έχει infinitive στα αγγλικά γενικά δεν επιτρέπεται οριστική.


Το πρώτο σωστό, το δεύτερο λάθος.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.


----------



## Αγγελος

Διαβάζοντας όλα τα προηγούμενα συνειδητοποιώ πόσο δύσκολη είναι τελικά η χρήση των χρόνων στις δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις...
Ας επισημάνουμε στον αγαπητό Διαφορετικό ότι ανάμεσα στο να και στο ρήμα δεν μπαίνει ΠΟΤΕ τίποτε εκτός από το 'μη(ν)' και τους αδύνατους τύπους της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας ("να μην του το πεις"). Γι'αυτό το λόγο είναι λάθος οι φράσεις "Είναι σημαντικό να τώρα παίρνεις αυτό το κλειδί" και "Είναι σημαντικό να τώρα πάρεις αυτό το κλειδί." Η δεύτερη γίνεται τελείως σωστή αν μετακινήσουμε το 'τώρα' ("Είναι σημαντικό να πάρεις τώρα αυτό το κλειδί"). Η πρώτη δεν σώζεται ούτε έτσι, γιατί *σ'αυτή τη φράση* το "να παίρνεις" εκφράζει επανάληψη ("Είναι σημαντικό να παίρνεις αυτό το κλειδί φεύγοντας κάθε πρωί") και το "τώρα" δεν ταιριάζει, μπορούμε όμως θαυμάσια να πούμε "Τον βλέπω τώρα να παίρνει το κλειδί" -- ενώ δύσκολα μπορούμε να πούμε *"τον βλέπω να πάρει το κλειδί". 
Για τη διάκριση ειδικών/βουλητικών προτάσεων, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τελικά χαρακτηρίζουμε βουλητικές αυτές που εισάγονται με 'να' και ειδικές αυτές που ἐισάγονται με 'ότι'. Αλλιώς, τι σόι βουλητική είναι η πρόταση "Μπορεί να έφυγε"; Τι στοιχείο βούλησης εμπεριέχει; 
Αναρωτιέμαι αν η «Νεοελληνική Σύνταξις» του αείμνηστου Αχ. Τζαρτζάνου (που δεν την έχω πρόχειρη) τα αναλύει σε βάθος αυτά. 
Για ορισμένα πάντως πράγματα, μπορούν να διατυπωθούν απαράβατοι κανόνες, έστω κι αν δεν εντάσσονται σε γενικότερη λογική. Π.χ.
●   Το ρήμα 'αρχίζω' συντάσσεται πάντοτε με υποτακτική ενεστώτα ("άρχισε να κλαίει").
●   Οι συνώνυμοι σύνδεσμοι 'πριν' και 'προτού' συντάσσονται πάντοτε με υποτακτική αορίστου. Πότε-πότε παρεμβάλλεται κι ένα 'να' ('πριν έρθει' = 'πριν να έρθει'), αλλά χωρίς αυτό να επηρεάζει το χρόνο του ρήματος.
●   Τα αισθήσεως σημαντικά ρήματα, όταν συντάσσονται με το μόριο 'να', παίρνουν πάντοτε υποτακτική ενεστώτα ("τον είδα να φεύγει"). Όταν συντάσσονται με 'που', παίρνουν οριστική του κατάλληλου χρόνου ("τον είδα που έφ(ε)υγε", "θα τον δω που θα φ(ε)ύγει").


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, Άγγελε.



Αγγελος said:


> ανάμεσα στο να και στο ρήμα δεν μπαίνει ΠΟΤΕ τίποτε εκτός από το 'μη(ν)' και τους αδύνατους τύπους της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας


θα έπρεπε να το έχω ξέρει. Ευχαριστώ που μου το υπενθύμισες.



Αγγελος said:


> απαράβατοι κανόνες, έστω κι αν δεν εντάσσονται σε γενικότερη λογική


Είναι κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει απλή λογική (εκτός από τις πιο απλές / σαφείς «(όχι) βουλητικές» περιπτώσεις) , φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να μάθει κανείς πολλούς συγκεκριμένους κανόνες.


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> θα έπρεπε να το έχω ξέρει.



To ρήμα 'ξέρω' είναι από τα λίγα ρήματα που δεν έχουν αόριστο (και συνεπώς ούτε και παρακείμενο ή υπερσυντέλικο).
Θα έπρεπε να το ξέρεις


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο.


Αγγελος said:


> 'ξέρω' είναι από τα λίγα ρήματα


Αυτό μάλιστα το ήξερα ήδη.  Αλλά δεν αναλογίστηκα ότι το «απαρέμφατο» παράγεται από τον αόριστο.


----------

